# Emptying gas from chain saw



## rudysmallfry (Dec 31, 2013)

I won't be using my newish chain saw anytime soon. There is still some gas mixture left in it. Is emptying it as simple as turning it sideways and letting dumping it into a container, or will I seriously screw up the engine doing it that way? I've seen many threads about saws leaking just sitting in the garage. Mine doesn't leak, and I don't want to screw it up. It's a Stihl MS-180 if that makes any difference.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 31, 2013)

Go ahead and pour it out. But before you put it on the shelf, Fire it up and drain the carb. When it stalls, pull the choke and fire it up again till it stalls. Now its ready for storage.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Dec 31, 2013)

Dump it some place safe then get some trufuel and run that through it.


----------



## rudysmallfry (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. Where do I find trufuel? How much do I put in? Just enough to run it for a minute or so?


----------



## ErikR (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.trufuel50.com/default.aspx 


http://www.trufuel50.com/HowToBuy.aspx


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Dec 31, 2013)

I will idle the saw after dumping till it starts to sputter just a bit. Then put the trufuel 40:1 in a run for maybe a minute.


----------



## rudysmallfry (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh cool. Can I use that stuff completely in exchange of ethanol contaminated gasoline?


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 31, 2013)

I have found that Seafoam stabilizes ethanol gas really well. They claim it's good for two years. I never have gas hanging around for two years but I do have it around for a few months.

I find the best results are adding to the gas/oil mixture every batch, and when in storage I start it up every couple of weeks just to let the fuel flow through the carb. Sitting dry is also effective in regards to ethanol gas, but the dryness causes a defect in gaskets and o-rings  and a crusty film still starts to accumulate. Keeping a somewhat constant flow of treated fuel through a carb seems to work very well for me in the long haul. After all, they're built to run.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm well aware of the advice to drain the gas, but I never have done it. Call it laziness. All of the gas I use is treated with a stabilizer. My Husky 372XP has seen 11 years of well-used service without a single problem. Still using the original spark plug too.


----------



## Osage (Jan 1, 2014)

I have never drained the gas on my saws or any other 2 strokes I have. I have a 25 year old Jonsered that still runs good and has always had gas in the tank.
There's times I think about adding stabilizer but never have. 
Probably get around to doing things right some day. But if I wait another 25 years the guys that buy my stuff at the estate sale can do it


----------



## pen (Jan 1, 2014)

I use my chainsaws throughout the winter so I never drain.  The husky oil claims to have stabilizers in it and since I have never had a problem using that oil and fuel sitting for a few months, I trust the stuff.

In the winter, I do not cut as much though so I try and let the fuel can get low in the fall, then only mix my gas one gallon at a time so that it doesn't sit around as long as it would if I mixed up a larger batch.  Also, I always use 92 octane for the 2-stroke mix. 

I do use the blue stabil in my straight gas cans, but have never added it to my saw fuel.

The stihl weedwacker gets the same fuel and I do not drain that either.  I do go out to the garage and start it up and let it run for a few minutes, 2 or 3 times a winter, same with the lawnmower, generator, etc.

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2014)

Like Pen I've never drained the gas in my chainsaw . . . partly because I often use it a few times over the winter . . . partly because of the fuel additive in the Husquvarna oil . . . and mostly because I am lazy.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 1, 2014)

I know Stihl makes a 50:1 ratio gas in a can that seems to be like Trufuel. It uses 92 octane fuel with oil and stabilizers mixed in. That would probably work fine. It is made to be used full time, but at almost 8 dollars a can, I would probably not do that unless you don't use your saw much. 
Personally, I use whatever octane in non-ethanol fuel we have here with 2-cycle oil at a 32:1 ratio (same as all my other 2-cycle engines) and totally forget to drain tanks because for some reason, I think I might need a leaf blower in the middle of the stinkin winter. When my Husqvarna does finally come in, I may do things a bit differently.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 1, 2014)

If I know I wont be using any of the saws for at least a couple months,then I pour the gas back into the mix cans.That's rare though.Some saws might sit idle or rarely get used,but 3-4 of them see regular duty 2-4 days per month year round.Just depending on what I'm cutting at the time. 

That premix 40 or 50 to 1 is way too expensive for my use.Those quart cans are around $7 each at Lowes here,both the big Husky's have 1 litre fuel tanks (33.9oz) & on a busy day cutting or milling I'll fill the tank 2 or 3 times easily.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't use it full time, no way. I use when they sit for a while. I dump it in my tank of my beater or something and fill just a bit in each machine with trufuel and run through to keep from sitting dry.  I don't cut all year long as we only do it for firewood. However, when we cut, we cut.! For the last 3 years we average about 20+ cord with 2 people, 20+ may not be a lot but for me it seems to be. I do use the smaller saws for clearing around fences a stuff but that's not a lot of use(89 acres). 
I will probably use about a 1.5 cans a year. If I could find non-ethanol gas close, I'd use it full time.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 1, 2014)

If you run a quality oil with your fuel and run 92 octane you shouldn't need to drain the saw.  Many of the oils have fuel stabilizers in them these days.  

Personally I run Stihl HP Ultra (silver bottle).


----------



## rudysmallfry (Jan 2, 2014)

I was supposed to use high octane in that thing? I think I might have done that anyway to be safe, but who knew?


----------



## pen (Jan 2, 2014)

rudysmallfry said:


> I was supposed to use high octane in that thing? I think I might have done that anyway to be safe, but who knew?



The manual usually specifies what octane is necessary.  In general, 2 strokes like higher octane if you were to gamble.  If I remember right, my manuals usually specify 90 or 91 octane and our mid grade is listed at 89 (probably 88.5 if it's a mix of our low 87 and high 92 grade), and our high test is 92, so the 92 is what is gets.  

pen


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 3, 2014)

The other side of this is that with time the octane number is reduced.  If you let you fuel sit for months at a time starting out at a higher octane # will mean that you will still be above the recommended # by the mfg.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 3, 2014)

My Stihl leaf blower's carburetor clogged up when I let it sit from fall to the next fall.  Didn't do it on purpose, usually drain the gas on everything.


----------

